
Google is testing an alternative Material redesign for Chrome - john58
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/04/24/google-testing-alternative-material-redesign-chrome/
======
kodisha
For a minute there I was watching at post date to make sure this wasn't an
April 1st post.

